# bestes kostenloses brennprogramm?



## Durruti (4. November 2009)

was ist momentan das beste kostenlose brennprogramm?


----------



## dot (4. November 2009)

Ich schmeiss mal ImgBurn in den Raum. Wobei, war Nero nicht jetzt auch kostenlos?


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (4. November 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mal ImgBurn in den Raum. Wobei, war Nero nicht jetzt auch kostenlos?


 
Also es wurde mal ein Download-Version für Nero 9 angeboten, die nichts gekostet hat (keine Demo). Allerdings waren in der auch nur die Standart Brennfunktionen drinn (DVD/CD kopieren). Alles andere musste man halt kaufen. Ob diese Version noch angeboten wird weiß ich nicht, hätte allerdings die .exe Anwendung noch auf dem Rechner...


----------



## AlterKadaver (4. November 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass CD Burner XP eins der besten kostenlosen Brennprogramme ist.

Das Programm hat einen echt guten Umfang


----------



## potzblitz (4. November 2009)

Kann mich nur AlterKadaver anschliessen...CD Burner XP


----------



## lazy (8. November 2009)

Kann mich auch nur anschließen. Der Image Burner und CD Burner XP sind die besten. Benutze ich auch beide...  

MfG lazy


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

kann da imagemaster von codeplex.com empfhelen ist wirklich perfekt das kann auch zusätzlich noch ne menge images konvertieren ...


----------



## JayZ (19. November 2009)

Ich empfehle auch CDBurnerXP

oder geh auf chip.de,  unter Downloads findest du alles.


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

korrektur : imagemaster ist nicht mehr verfügbar ! versuch stattdessen mal den image creator ( nachbau von image master ) von xuneview 4 ( link is unten in meiner sig )


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. November 2009)

CDburnerXP und Image Burner


----------



## feivel (20. November 2009)

ich benutz das ashampoo studio 2009...irgendwann war mir nero sowieso zu überladen, und dann kam das grade recht. gefällt mir besser als die anderen freeware programme


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Infrarecorder.

Etwas anderes taugt für mich nichts - viel zu überladen die anderen wie Nero.

Für DVDs nehm ich AnyDVD, schlichtweg aus dem Grund, dass mich die Laufwerksgeräusche beim Film anschauen nerven.


----------



## Wincenty (20. November 2009)

ALSO: Ich gebe hier keine Empfehlung sondern erweitere die Frage für ein gutes kostenloses Brennprogramm:

Ich suchewie besagt als titel ein kostenloses gutes Brennprogramm MIT

Lightscribe - habe mir 40 Lightscribe DVDs gekauft für 25€ und will ich auch meine Imagines brennen und nen DVD-cover geben und nicht meine nicht lesbare Schrift nutzen zum betiteln XD


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2009)

Wincenty schrieb:


> ALSO: Ich gebe hier keine Empfehlung sondern erweitere die Frage für ein gutes kostenloses Brennprogramm:
> 
> Ich suchewie besagt als titel ein kostenloses gutes Brennprogramm *MIT Lightscribe*



*CDBurnerXP* 

http://cdburnerxp.se/help/kb:5


----------



## Havenger (21. November 2009)

suche auch ein proggie was ls support hat allerdings für bd ... gibts da schon eins ? ( ja das mit den ls bd rohlingen ist was anderes  )


----------

